# Gracie University Testing Video Clips!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 25, 2009)

Now I in no way condone video testing.  However, here are the Gracie University release video tests to date.

https://www.gracieuniversity.com/LC/test_tips.aspx?c=63QJ4TGT7X&n=28&t=0


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 25, 2009)

Holy Crap! They have there own Online University now. Geez, the Gracie's have everything from quality submissions to boxers & briefs!


----------



## Knives (Jan 14, 2010)

whoa. good find


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 14, 2010)

Does it still take around 10 years to obtain a black belt? :uhohh:


----------

